#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Configurar Cisco Com 6mb 3 links 2mb seriais

## jocao

Ola, pessoal tenho um cisco 1841 com 1 wic 1t e 1 wic 2t cada uma recebendo 2mb , estou apanhando para configurar , recebi as configuraçoes da embratel mais nao to tendo resultado , segue abaixo a mesma:

Designação: CAA/IP/00043
Blocos IP para uso na rede do cliente

Endereços Intranet


Endereços Internet

IP:


Máscara:


IP: 201.065.***.***


Máscara: 28
Endereço das portas seriais dos roteadores

Nome VPN: MEUPROVEDOR


Porta : 0/3/0.1/1/2/1:0


Roteador: GACC03.RCE

IP Serial Embratel: 187.028.***.***


Máscara: 255.255.255.252

IP Serial Cliente: 187.028.***.***


Máscara: 255.255.255.252






Designação: CAA/IP/00044
Blocos IP para uso na rede do cliente

Endereços Intranet


Endereços Internet

IP:


Máscara:


IP: 201.065.***.***


Máscara: 28
Endereço das portas seriais dos roteadores

Nome VPN: MEUPROVEDOR


Porta : 0/3/0.1/1/2/3:0


Roteador: GACC03.RCE

IP Serial Embratel: 187.028.***.***


Máscara: 255.255.255.252

IP Serial Cliente: 187.028.***.***


Máscara: 255.255.255.252






Designação: CAA/IP/00045
Blocos IP para uso na rede do cliente

Endereços Intranet


Endereços Internet

IP:


Máscara:


IP: 201.065.***.***

Máscara: 28
Endereço das portas seriais dos roteadores

Nome VPN: MEUPROVEDOR


Porta : 0/3/0.1/1/2/2:0


Roteador: GACC03.RCE

IP Serial Embratel: 187.028.***.***


Máscara: 255.255.255.252

IP Serial Cliente: 187.028.***.***

Máscara: 255.255.255.252

----------

